# Smugglers Notch



## Santina (Aug 5, 2010)

Does it matter what day of the week you check in for best unit? Should I request a certain building? My son always wanted to go to Ben and Jerrys and wondering if this is close.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Aug 5, 2010)

Ben and Jerry is 30 minutes away. 

Are you going to book Smuggs through RCI?


----------



## Santina (Aug 6, 2010)

yes if it is still available


----------



## Steve@BWV (Aug 7, 2010)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Ben and Jerry is 30 minutes away.



Ben and Jerrys is over an hour away if the visit is between October and May.  The Notch road is closed during the winter months.   We found this out the hard way last April.  We where 5 minutes from the resort (according to TomTom) with only a road closed barrier between us and a good nights sleep.  An hour later and a trip around the mountain we arrived.

From what I have read, smuggs does not assign units.  They are assigned at the time of the exchange  with the exact unit deposited given out.


----------



## Santina (Aug 8, 2010)

Has anyone stayed in the Oaks section? Is it refurbished?


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Aug 8, 2010)

Santina said:


> Has anyone stayed in the Oaks section? Is it refurbished?



Yes 
No


----------



## ctreelmom (Aug 8, 2010)

We are summer owners at Smuggs.  The different check-in days apply to different buildings, as you probably know, but most of the Smuggs timeshare buildings are "equal" in amenities with the exception that some have their own private pools--I believe most of those options would be Sunday check-ins but I'm not positive.  

The buildings in the North Hill are more luxurious, (granite and stainless steel kitchens, marble baths, etc) but they are listed separately in RCI under a different name--Mountain Estates at Smugglers Notch or something like that.  

We have exchanged into Oaks and really liked it for summer as it's right near all the goings-on in the village.  It's not one of the newer buildings and could use some spiffing up, but the units are fine--they have wood-burning fireplaces as opposed to gas in some of the other units.


----------



## Santina (Aug 8, 2010)

How many beds are in the units? Why would they call this a gold crown if its outdated?


----------



## Steve@BWV (Aug 9, 2010)

I have stayed in one of smuggs "dated" units.  It was a very nice unit, extremely clean and well maintained.   It was the best stocked unit I have ever stayed in.  I think it easily upholds it gold standard.


----------



## helenbarnett1963 (Aug 9, 2010)

*refurbished/outdated does not really apply at smuggs.*

do a search in TUGBBS for previuos smuggs threads - some recent ones have details of the units, buildings, ongoing refurbishment etc.

all the timeshare and fractional units are maintained on a 5-10 year cycle.  each year, each unit will have some items replaced according to a schedule, plus anythign worn or broken is replaced...

some units are "fully owned" - the owners of these furnish them themselves, so quality can vary, but you are unlikely to get one of these on an exchange.

some buildings are older style and can seem dark inside and look "outdated", but all are maintained the same.

Smuggs is not Marriott!  It is gold crown because of the facilities etc in the resort as much as for the accomodations.  It is a skiing/outdoors resort so the units are functional & comfortable rather than luzurious.

units vary in size from studio to sleeping 10+ people.   this link shows the different units available. http://www.smuggs.com/pages/summer/lodging/index.php

each building has its own check-in day.
for a weeks exchange to get the exact unit deposited to RCI, for points you get a unit with a certain points value - resort woudl be able to tell you which building the unit woudl be in.


----------



## ctreelmom (Aug 13, 2010)

Santina, the term "outdated" is relative.  I have stayed in a couple of Gold Crown resorts whose units can't hold a candle to Smuggs's "older" buildings, including Oaks.  I have experienced broken/ancient  kitchen appliances, falling-apart boxsprings, non-functioning fireplaces, and barely enough dishes and cookware for a family of 4 to get by, NONE of which you'll find in a timeshare unit at Smuggs.  The buildings at Smuggs are each configured a LITTLE differently--for example our home unit in Willows has a king in the MBR, and a Queen and two twins in the 2nd bedroom with two baths.  I think if I remember correctly, Oaks had bunk beds and a queen in the 2nd.  The top floor units in Oaks have cathedral ceilings and you get a great view of the Mountainside Pool complex and the mountains behind it.  Excellent for watching summer T-storms roll in!


----------



## Santina (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank You all for your comments


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Aug 19, 2010)

Smugglers Notch sounds wonderful with lots to do..I enjoyed reading all of the above advice too!!


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 19, 2010)

*Smuggs, here we come*

:whoopie: We own there and will be going up on 9/12 for our floater week! Can't wait! Not really many activities this time of year, but we always find things to do and places to go! Although we own in a newer community there, we have stayed in older private units - a 2 bedroom and even a studio and they both were very well stocked, clean, etc. We decided to buy there based on those 2 vacations 11 years ago!


----------



## gipmeister (Aug 25, 2010)

*OAKS*

I own in OAKS and when we went this year the furniture was replaced and the TVs were replaced with LCDs.  Yes, it's definitely not as nice as some of the new complexes, but the location is great if you want super easy access to camps, the general store, mountainside pool, etc.  We don't regret buying there.


----------

